# Canadian Aviation Museum-Ottawa



## Rogi (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey all, I promised a friend on the forum that passed away recently that I'd get to visiting the amazing museum here in my home town in Ottawa and posting pics. Well today I just finished the visit and as we speak I'm uploading pics. 

Please stay tuned as soon as its uploaded I'll get to posting the pics on photobucket in a couple batches of the Museum of Aviation in Ottawa  I ran out of space on my camera but I think I snaped some good photos of the collection in the museum and out in the reserve hanger.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking forward to them Igor.


----------

